# A little bit of power delivery weirdness...



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

I have a C5 4.2l. Runs like a stabbed rat. However, occasionally, the acceleration just isn't as good as it normally is. It feels like the hand brake is on. No codes, not missing, services up-to-date, no transmission issues... Just doesn't 'feel' right. Sometimes this thing is seriously fast and other times it just isn't. I checked the brakes to see if, in fact, I do have a caliper that's binding up, but, nothing seems to be amiss. 
I know that this is pretty vague (sorry), but, anyone have any ideas??
Thanks!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: A little bit of power delivery weirdness... (siegrisd)*

Flakey MAF ?


----------



## Jacob G (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: A little bit of power delivery weirdness... (siegrisd)*

I have a 2.8, and I've experienced the same 'come and go' power loss... its usually after sitting in the car a while, especially in traffic, where the car gets hot (never overheating) it just feels unresponsive and sluggish. I've seen somewhere on this site that they recommended covering a certain sensor or part in insulation, but I cant find the article since. Do you have any similar symptoms?


----------



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: A little bit of power delivery weirdness... (Jacob G)*

Thanks for your input, guys.
There aren't any codes that are being thrown by the maf and it doesn't seem to be heat/cool related in any way. 
Weirdness...


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: A little bit of power delivery weirdness... (siegrisd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siegrisd* »_Thanks for your input, guys.
There aren't any codes that are being thrown by the maf and it doesn't seem to be heat/cool related in any way. 
Weirdness...

MAF will throw codes for hard faults such as shorts or opens. A dirty MAF or a malfunctioning MAF that stays within it's Motronic limits will not throw codes but can still cause running wierdness. There is a MAF cleaner available.
Also suggest check that there is no debris clogging the debris screen on the airbox side of the MAF.


----------

